# Rugani vs Romagnoli



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2015)

Confronto tra i due, forse, più promettenti difensori italiani, venuti alla ribalta nell'ultima stagione grazie a prestazioni di ottimo livello, Rugani ha portato l'Empoli ad una salvezza tranquilla ed è stato riportato alla base dalla Juventus dopo che l'aveva acquistato un anno prima lasciandolo per una stagione in Toscana, l'ex romanista invece è stato tra i protagonisti dell'ottima stagione della Samp che ha raggiunto l'Europa.

A mio parere, Romagnoli è più completo, oltre ad essere un giocatore dotato di un grande senso dell'anticipo è anche più bravo a costruire la manovra da dietro, rendendolo superiore allo juventino

Voi chi preferite?


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Confronto tra i due, forse, più promettenti difensori italiani, venuti alla ribalta nell'ultima stagione grazie a prestazioni di ottimo livello, Rugani ha portato l'Empoli ad una salvezza tranquilla ed è stato riportato alla base dalla Juventus dopo che l'aveva acquistato un anno prima lasciandolo per una stagione in Toscana, l'ex romanista invece è stato tra i protagonisti dell'ottima stagione della Samp che ha raggiunto l'Europa.
> 
> A mio parere, Romagnoli è più completo, oltre ad essere un giocatore dotato di un grande senso dell'anticipo è anche più bravo a costruire la manovra da dietro, rendendolo superiore allo juventino
> 
> Voi chi preferite?


Quando era alla Roma Romagnoli, stranamente era Rugani più forte, cos è questo cambiamento ?  
Scherzo, pure secondo me Romagnoli è meglio di Rugani


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Quando era alla Roma Romagnoli, stranamente era Rugani più forte, cos è questo cambiamento ?
> Scherzo, pure secondo me Romagnoli è meglio di Rugani



Io non l'ho mai detto


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho mai detto


Mica ce l'avevo con te , e poi scherzavo  non ti preoccupare


----------



## Renegade (10 Agosto 2015)

Link: http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-vs-rugani-vt24884.html, sempre previdente 

Ripeto quanto dissi allora:



Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho posto un bel dilemma, ma la mia scelta ricade su Romagnoli. Lo vedo più bravo nell'uno contro uno, più preparato fisicamente e atleticamente e migliore nella reazione. Ogni tanto si fa sentire pure in zona gol. Rugani bravino, ma un po' troppo esaltato, lo vedo un passo indietro rispetto a colui che è definito ''il nuovo Nesta''.


----------



## juve_inworld (11 Agosto 2015)

Direi per adesso Rugani.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Agosto 2015)

Da quello che ho visto romagnoli è più forte , ma rugani è più pronto , perché ha giocato di più e anche in serie b dove ti fai davvero le ossa.


----------



## DannySa (11 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho visto romagnoli è più forte , ma rugani è più pronto , perché ha giocato di più e anche in serie b dove ti fai davvero le ossa.



Beh uno ha giocato nella Samp che ha fatto una grande stagione raggiungendo l'EL, l'altro ha giocato a Empoli facendo molto bene (altro contesto).
Rugani ha anche un anno in più quindi sulla carta dovrebbe essere più pronto, di certo c'è che il mercato valuta di più un giocatore come Romagnoli per ora e sostanzialmente è venuto qui per fare il titolare.
Entrambi hanno le stigmati del campione, di Rugani mi piace molto il fatto che sia un centrale vecchio stampo che non entra mai duro ma è allo stesso tempo terribilmente efficace, Romagnoli invece è un centrale che assomiglia parecchio a Nesta come gioco e sinceramente lo vedo meglio rispetto a Rugani nella nostra difesa, mi pare cazzuto al punto giusto.
Come caratteristiche avrei fatto fatica a vedere Rugani da noi, non ha l'impostazione che ha Romagnoli ma alla Juventus si farà eccome, lo vedo un po' come Barzagli e nel giusto contesto se rispetta le attese diventerà titolare senza problemi.
Entrambi secondo me messi vicini faranno grandi cose in nazionale, alla fine la Juve e il Milan hanno sempre dato alla nazionale dei grandi difensori e se questi due che sono il futuro sono rispettivamente al Milan e alla Juve è un buonissimo segno..


----------



## danykz (11 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Direi per adesso Rugani.


classici juventini poco sportivi, almeno fornisci delle motivazioni! 
Romagnoli superiore nell'impostare l'azione , più concentrato,fisicamente più atletico ed è formidabile negli anticipi(grande tempismo di intervento)


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Se dovessi scegliere direi Rugani, mi ha impressionato di più, forse sarà anche un pò meno bravo con la palla tra i piedi ma nel resto mi pare più incisivo, è più cattivo, più concentrato, per me è migliore negli interventi, non saprei dire chi è più veloce ma di certo Rugani non è lento.


----------



## mèuris (11 Agosto 2015)

Oer quanto visto finora direi Rugani. La sua stagione è stata nettamente migliore, come rendimento. Romagnoli ha fatto buone partite, ma ne ha anche ciccata qualcuna. Sono diversi, uno più alto è un po'meno veloce e tecnico, l'altro più rapido e dai piedi buoni, ma più irruento e discontinuo. Sicuramente hanno tutti i numeri per essere la coppia di centrali italiana del futuro, ma ad oggi vedo Rugani superiore. Detto questo, sono convinto che Romagnoli possa diventare veramente forte, e che sia stato giusto investire su di lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli e tecnicamente piu completo


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Agosto 2015)

Vedo Rugani un po piú avanti. Romagnoli peró, potenzialmente piú forte e al Milan troverá anche piú spazio rispetto a Rugani. Speriamo diventi una bella coppia in nazionale.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Agosto 2015)

Son ben felice di vedere due prospetti come Rugani e Romagnoli. Io preferisco Alessio, aldilà dell'aspetto tecnico/tattico (lo reputo migliore in questo) lo vedo caratterialmente più solido, più cazzuto, con più personalità! Mi sembra uno di quelli che si prende la difesa sulle spalle senza alcun problema, già adesso. Rugani va alla Juve a fare la riserva (per ora) Romagnoli sarebbe titolare pure nella Juve. Hanno anche valutazioni diverse, un motivo ci sarà no? 
Di Rugani mi piace molto l'eleganza. Insomma, sono veramente molto forti entrambi ed è cosa buona e giusta per la nostra nazionale, ma la mia preferenza ricade su Alessio che io adoro. Amo i difensori che sanno fare gli anticipi (cosa assai difficile da fare) e che si buttano in scivolata come non mai. Maldini diceva che il tackle non si può insegnare a nessuno, è una dote che si ha e basta, pure in questo vedo meglio Romagnoli. In ogni caso anche se Rugani è della Juve (nostra rivale) gli auguro tutto il bene di questo mondo.


----------



## Torros (12 Agosto 2015)

Non mi fido molto dei talenti italiani negli ultimi anni, prima di valutare voglio vederli meglio..
E cmq non vedo in loro potenzialità alla Marquinios e alla Varane..


----------



## Torros (12 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son ben felice di vedere due prospetti come Rugani e Romagnoli. Io preferisco Alessio, aldilà dell'aspetto tecnico/tattico (lo reputo migliore in questo) lo vedo caratterialmente più solido, più cazzuto, con più personalità! Mi sembra uno di quelli che si prende la difesa sulle spalle senza alcun problema, già adesso. Rugani va alla Juve a fare la riserva (per ora) *Romagnoli sarebbe titolare pure nella Juve*. Hanno anche valutazioni diverse, un motivo ci sarà no?
> Di Rugani mi piace molto l'eleganza. Insomma, sono veramente molto forti entrambi ed è cosa buona e giusta per la nostra nazionale, ma la mia preferenza ricade su Alessio che io adoro. Amo i difensori che sanno fare gli anticipi (cosa assai difficile da fare) e che si buttano in scivolata come non mai. Maldini diceva che il tackle non si può insegnare a nessuno, è una dote che si ha e basta, pure in questo vedo meglio Romagnoli. In ogni caso anche se Rugani è della Juve (nostra rivale) gli auguro tutto il bene di questo mondo.



Ma se non era titolare nemmeno nella Roma.
Il motivo per cui hanno valutazioni diverse è perché la Juve è una società più intelligente. La Juve con questo investimento non rischia nulla, mentre il Milan potrebbe aver buttato 30 milioni al vento.
E poi chi ti dice la Juve non valuti Rugani 30 milioni?
No sinceramente, 30 milioni sono chiramente molti, troppi per una scommessa che non ha dimostrato nulla. 30 milioni gli ha pagati il Psg per Marquinios(troppi pure quelli) che sinceramente mi pare di un altra pasta e potenzialità ben maggiori, che a 18 anni era titolare nella Roma e non andava in prestito qua e la. 
Non fasciamoci prendere dal fanatismo del tifoso medio, il Milan lo ha pagato tanto perché è italiano e i giornali lo hanno pubblicizzato come il nuovo Nesta, ma è tutto da vedere che valga quei soldi.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ma se non era titolare nemmeno nella Roma.
> Il motivo per cui hanno valutazioni diverse è perché la Juve è una società più intelligente. La Juve con questo investimento non rischia nulla, mentre il Milan potrebbe aver buttato 30 milioni al vento.
> E poi chi ti dice la Juve non valuti Rugani 30 milioni?
> No sinceramente, 30 milioni sono chiramente molti, troppi per una scommessa che non ha dimostrato nulla. 30 milioni gli ha pagati il Psg per Marquinios(troppi pure quelli) che sinceramente mi pare di un altra pasta e potenzialità ben maggiori, che a 18 anni era titolare nella Roma e non andava in prestito qua e la.
> Non fasciamoci prendere dal fanatismo del tifoso medio, il Milan lo ha pagato tanto perché è italiano e i giornali lo hanno pubblicizzato come il nuovo Nesta, ma è tutto da vedere che valga quei soldi.



Si certo hai ragione tu. Romagnoli è una mezza pippa e non ha dimostrato nulla, certo hai ragione. 30 milioni buttati via, si. Poi a me non mi frega nulla che l'abbiano pagato 30 mln, i soldi non li caccio fuori io. Son felice del suo arrivo a prescindere dal prezzo del cartellino. Occhio te a non farti prendere dal "tifoso medio Milanista" che negli ultimi anni critica ogni operazione o comunicato del Milan a prescindere.

P.S: Varane è molto forte, ma gli ho visti fare molti errori in partite importanti. Marquinhos pure è fortissimo, ma forse non cosi tanto come sembra. E' panchinato da quel cesso a pedali che è David Luiz, non se te ne rendi conto. Se ad oggi mi dicessero preferisci Romagnoli o Marquinhos mi prendo tutta la vita l'Italiano e io si, l'ho visto giocare e pure molto nella Sampdoria. Chiedi ai tifosi Romanisti cosa ne pensano della cessione di Alessio, poi ne riparleremo. La Roma doveva tenerlo e farlo giocare in coppia insieme a Manolas, sarebbe stata una difesa da urlo. Altro che Castan e fidati, panchinerebbe subito anche quel rottame di Chiellini o quel sopravvalutato di Bonucci. Il tempo darà le risposte che cerchiamo. Ne riparleremo a campionato inoltrato.


----------



## Torros (12 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si certo hai ragione tu. Romagnoli è una mezza pippa e non ha dimostrato nulla, certo hai ragione. 30 milioni buttati via, si. Poi a me non mi frega nulla che l'abbiano pagato 30 mln, i soldi non li caccio fuori io. Son felice del suo arrivo a prescindere dal prezzo del cartellino. Occhio te a non farti prendere dal "tifoso medio Milanista" che negli ultimi anni critica ogni operazione o comunicato del Milan a prescindere.
> 
> P.S: Varane è molto forte, ma gli ho visti fare molti errori in partite importanti. Marquinhos pure è fortissimo, ma forse non cosi tanto come sembra. E' panchinato da quel cesso a pedali che è David Luiz, non se te ne rendi conto. Se ad oggi mi dicessero preferisci Romagnoli o Marquinhos mi prendo tutta la vita l'Italiano e io si, l'ho visto giocare e pure molto nella Sampdoria. Chiedi ai tifosi Romanisti cosa ne pensano della cessione di Alessio, poi ne riparleremo. La Roma doveva tenerlo e farlo giocare in coppia insieme a Manolas, sarebbe stata una difesa da urlo. Altro che Castan e fidati, panchinerebbe subito anche quel rottame di Chiellini o quel sopravvalutato di Bonucci. Il tempo darà le risposte che cerchiamo. Ne riparleremo a campionato inoltrato.



Sono realista e basta, Varane con tutti i suoi difetti si è dimostrato in una big, Romagnoli non ha dimostrato un emerita sega. Lo stesso discorso per Luiz, quando ha giocato con Silva al fianco, ha fatto le sue grandi partite, ed è un giocatore che ha vinto la champions da titolare con il Chelsea. Che poi mi prenda 2 tunnel da uno dei primi 5 giocatori al mondo, non significa nulla, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che un tizio che non riesce ad essere titolare alla Roma, non faccia altrettante figure di quel genere.
Ma poi in realtà Marquinios l'anno scorso ha giocato 45 partite, esattamente come Luiz e non è un titolare fisso solo perché Luiz è stato pagato 50 milioni. Marquinios sta su un altro pianeta rispetto a Romagnoli e lo ha dimostrato in due Big e sopratutto in Champions , lo stesso vale per Varane, mentre con l'italiano erano indecisi se tenerlo in panca o mandarlo in prestito.. 
Io valuto i fatti non mi fidi di nulla, la Roma poteva tenerlo non lo ha tenuto e adesso ha preferito prenderne un altro. Che avrebbe formato una coppia da urlo con Manolas non c'è scritto da nessuna parta, giovane non è automaticamente uguale a forte. 
Come farebbe a panchinare Chiellini che è un titolare fisso della nazionale italiana, se non riesce ad essere un solido titolare nemmeno nell'Under 21? Bonucci l'anno scorso ha dimostrato con grandi prestazioni di essere un grande difensore e lo è da tempo.
Che tu poi voluti i giocatori in base a preconcetti non significa che ciò rispecchi la realtà e solo un invenzione della tua mente.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Sono realista e basta, Varane con tutti i suoi difetti si è dimostrato in una big, Romagnoli non ha dimostrato un emerita sega. Lo stesso discorso per Luiz, quando ha giocato con Silva al fianco, ha fatto le sue grandi partite, ed è un giocatore che ha vinto la champions da titolare con il Chelsea. Che poi mi prenda 2 tunnel da uno dei primi 5 giocatori al mondo, non significa nulla, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che un tizio che non riesce ad essere titolare alla Roma, non faccia altrettante figure di quel genere.
> Ma poi in realtà Marquinios l'anno scorso ha giocato 45 partite, esattamente come Luiz e non è un titolare fisso solo perché Luiz è stato pagato 50 milioni. Marquinios sta su un altro pianeta rispetto a Romagnoli e lo ha dimostrato in due Big e sopratutto in Champions , lo stesso vale per Varane, mentre con l'italiano erano indecisi se tenerlo in panca o mandarlo in prestito..
> Io valuto i fatti non mi fidi di nulla, la Roma poteva tenerlo non lo ha tenuto e adesso ha preferito prenderne un altro. Che avrebbe formato una coppia da urlo con Manolas non c'è scritto da nessuna parta, giovane non è automaticamente uguale a forte.
> Come farebbe a panchinare Chiellini che è un titolare fisso della nazionale italiana, se non riesce ad essere un solido titolare nemmeno nell'Under 21? Bonucci l'anno scorso ha dimostrato con grandi prestazioni di essere un grande difensore e lo è da tempo.
> Che tu poi voluti i giocatori in base a preconcetti non significa che ciò rispecchi la realtà e solo un invenzione della tua mente.



Quello che valuta i giocatori coi preconcetti sei tu mio caro. David Luiz è una pippa di difensore non perchè ha preso 2 tunnel da Suarez (Questo mi fa già capire come valuti i calciatori, come pensi che la gente li valuti etc) ma perchè fa pena e basta. Non sa tenere la posizione, non sa marcare, non sa fare tackle, non sa anticipare, non sa fare nulla per essere un difensore. Non a caso mourinho lo schierava come regista spezza gioco. Perchè aveva capito che come difensore fa pena. Ha solo i piedi buoni e un buon colpo di testa, FINE. Marquinhos è stato preso dal PSG per fare il titolare e di fatto non è mai stato titolare. Il primo anno ha fatto pena e il secondo è andato un po' meglio. Al PSG ha deluso e pure tantissimo. Che sia forte non c'è dubbio, ma al Paris Saint German ha solo dimostrato di non saper rispettare le aspettative, se neghi il contrario significa che non sai nulla su Marquinhos, su quello che si aspettavano da lui e su quello che dicono di lui in Francia. Ha fatto un anno buono a Roma e basta. La nazionale Brasiliana manco se lo fila, se non per metterlo in panca. Gli preferiscono persino quel rottame di Dante, ma per piacere dai. Certo Luiz gioca perchè è stato pagato tanto e basta. Sai tutto te. Chiellini è un rottame che non si tira più dietro, non so se lo sai ma la difesa della Nazionale fa pena!! L'italia fa schifo e se giocano Bonucci, Chiellini e Ranocchia è solo perchè in Italia non ci sono più centrali forti. Rugani vedrai che se si inserirà bene nel giro di 2/3 mesi fregherà il posto da titolare ad uno tra bonucci e chiellini. E Rugani io lo reputo persino meno forte di Romagnoli, anche se non di molto. I tifosi Romani non sono felici della cessione (nonostante il prezzo) di Alessio CHISSA' PERCHE'!!!!! Ha giocato una stagione a grandi livelli nella Sampdoria ed ha solo 20 anni. Se si fosse chiamato "Romanholinho" sareste qua tutti a dire che è un fenomeno e via dicendo. *Sembrano* i classici ragionamenti all'Italiana, classici ragionamento da tifosetto Milanista che deve criticare tutto e tutti. Io l'ho visto giocare nella Samp e fare quello che ha fatto lui, come quello che ha fatto Rugani con l'Empoli è dimostrare d'avere stoffa e d'essere già forti forti. Infatti la coppia titolare dell'Under 21 è Rugani/Romagnoli. L'unica partita in cui quel genio di Di Biagio ha preferivo affiancare Biraghi o bianchi (non ricordo) a Rugani sono ballati non poco in difesa. Dai eh. Non sei obbligato a commentare, se lo devi fare solo per metterti su un piedistallo sparando cose a vanvera per creare flame.


----------



## Torros (12 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Quello che valuta i giocatori coi preconcetti sei tu mio caro. David Luiz è una pippa di difensore non perchè ha preso 2 tunnel da Suarez (Questo mi fa già capire come valuti i calciatori, come pensi che la gente li valuti etc) ma perchè fa pena e basta. Non sa tenere la posizione, non sa marcare, non sa fare tackle, non sa anticipare, non sa fare nulla per essere un difensore. Non a caso mourinho lo schierava come regista spezza gioco. Perchè aveva capito che come difensore fa pena. Ha solo i piedi buoni e un buon colpo di testa, FINE. Marquinhos è stato preso dal PSG per fare il titolare e di fatto non è mai stato titolare. Il primo anno ha fatto pena e il secondo è andato un po' meglio. Al PSG ha deluso e pure tantissimo. Che sia forte non c'è dubbio, ma al Paris Saint German ha solo dimostrato di non saper rispettare le aspettative, se neghi il contrario significa che non sai nulla su Marquinhos, su quello che si aspettavano da lui e su quello che dicono di lui in Francia. Ha fatto un anno buono a Roma e basta. La nazionale Brasiliana manco se lo fila, se non per metterlo in panca. Gli preferiscono persino quel rottame di Dante, ma per piacere dai. Certo Luiz gioca perchè è stato pagato tanto e basta. Sai tutto te. Chiellini è un rottame che non si tira più dietro, non so se lo sai ma la difesa della Nazionale fa pena!! L'italia fa schifo e se giocano Bonucci, Chiellini e Ranocchia è solo perchè in Italia non ci sono più centrali forti. Rugani vedrai che se si inserirà bene nel giro di 2/3 mesi fregherà il posto da titolare ad uno tra bonucci e chiellini. E Rugani io lo reputo persino meno forte di Romagnoli, anche se non di molto. I tifosi Romani non sono felici della cessione (nonostante il prezzo) di Alessio CHISSA' PERCHE'!!!!! Ha giocato una stagione a grandi livelli nella Sampdoria ed ha solo 20 anni. Se si fosse chiamato "Romanholinho" sareste qua tutti a dire che è un fenomeno e via dicendo. *Sembrano* i classici ragionamenti all'Italiana, classici ragionamento da tifosetto Milanista che deve criticare tutto e tutti. Io l'ho visto giocare nella Samp e fare quello che ha fatto lui, come quello che ha fatto Rugani con l'Empoli è dimostrare d'avere stoffa e d'essere già forti forti. Infatti la coppia titolare dell'Under 21 è Rugani/Romagnoli. L'unica partita in cui quel genio di Di Biagio ha preferivo affiancare Biraghi o bianchi (non ricordo) a Rugani sono ballati non poco in difesa. Dai eh. Non sei obbligato a commentare, se lo devi fare solo per metterti su un piedistallo sparando cose a vanvera per creare flame.



Luiz è un difensore umorale, che non sappia marcare anticipare o fare tackle è solo una tua fantasia. Luiz sarebbe un grandissimo difensore se fosse più disciplinato tatticamente, infatti con Thiago affianco gioca quasi sempre molto bene. L'unico suo problema è la disciplina tattica per il resto sono tuoi viaggi mentali. 
Marquinios ha sempre fatto benissimo al Psg, che abbia deluso è di nuovo una fantasia della tua mente.
Te le inventi queste cose perché non hai argomenti. Basta solo dire che con Marquinios in campo il Psg non aveva mai perso prima della partita contro il Barca a eliminazione diretta. Ai gironi fu mostruoso nella prima partita contro il Barca, contro il Chelsea sia all'andata che al ritorno non fece vedere boccia ad Hazard.
I francesi pensano che abbia deluso? mostrami un articolo di giornale che mostra ciò o altro.
Non c'è traccia di ciò, sono tutte tue invenzioni.
Sono andato a leggere qualche commento sul forum del Psg, e li leggo solo complimenti per Marcos.
Eccellente, superbo, un mostro, gioiello sono alcuni degli aggettivi che vengono usati, non c'è traccia di ciò che scrivi. 

Romagnoli è tutto da testare e adesso non vale il pelo della chiappa destra di Marcos, perché non ha ancora dimostrato nulla.
Romagnoli non è titolare nemmeno nell'under 21. Chiellini e Bonucci sono scarsi solo nei luoghi comuni, come diavolo fanno ad essere scarsi, se la Juventus l'anno scorso ha avuto la difesa meno battuta d'europa?
Per me poi Bonucci da quest'anno si è imposto come uno dei migliori centrali in circolazione. 
Nemmeno tu sei obbligato a inventarti ****@te per trovare una motivazione valida al fatto che il Milan abbia speso 30 milioni per un semi-primavera


----------



## Mou (12 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son ben felice di vedere due prospetti come Rugani e Romagnoli. Io preferisco Alessio, aldilà dell'aspetto tecnico/tattico (lo reputo migliore in questo) lo vedo caratterialmente più solido, più cazzuto, con più personalità! Mi sembra uno di quelli che si prende la difesa sulle spalle senza alcun problema, già adesso. Rugani va alla Juve a fare la riserva (per ora) Romagnoli sarebbe titolare pure nella Juve. Hanno anche valutazioni diverse, un motivo ci sarà no?
> Di Rugani mi piace molto l'eleganza. Insomma, sono veramente molto forti entrambi ed è cosa buona e giusta per la nostra nazionale, ma la mia preferenza ricade su Alessio che io adoro. Amo i difensori che sanno fare gli anticipi (cosa assai difficile da fare) e che si buttano in scivolata come non mai. Maldini diceva che il tackle non si può insegnare a nessuno, è una dote che si ha e basta, pure in questo vedo meglio Romagnoli. In ogni caso anche se Rugani è della Juve (nostra rivale) gli auguro tutto il bene di questo mondo.



Alt alt, Romagnoli titolare nella Juve al posto di chi?  di Barzagli o Chiellini infortunati, forse.
Sia Romagnoli che Rugani devono ancora dimostrare tutto, perché non è un annetto giocato in provincia a dirla lunga sul loro valore. Facciamoli lottare contro i migliori attaccanti del mondo, e solo allora tireremo le somme.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Andiamo calmi. Chiellini, Bonucci e Barzagli sono un'ottima linea difensiva che alla juve rende molto perchè hanno un centrocampo avanti davvero forte. Già in nazionale rendono meno dato che non c'è la stessa organizzazione difensiva che vanta un club come la juve ne un forte centrocampo. Singolarmente ad eccezione di Barzagli che ritengo un bravissimo difensore, gli altri due sono abbastanza mediocri. Poi su Romagnoli e Rugani vedremo il tempo cosa ci dirà.


----------



## Torros (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Andiamo calmi. Chiellini, Bonucci e Barzagli sono un'ottima linea difensiva che alla juve rende molto perchè hanno un centrocampo avanti davvero forte. Già in nazionale rendono meno dato che non c'è la stessa organizzazione difensiva che vanta un club come la juve ne un forte centrocampo. Singolarmente ad eccezione di Barzagli che ritengo un bravissimo difensore, gli altri due sono abbastanza mediocri. Poi su Romagnoli e Rugani vedremo il tempo cosa ci dirà.



Bah non sono d'accorso sul fatto che siano dei mediocri, il problema della nazionale italiana poi non è certo la difesa..


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Bah non sono d'accorso sul fatto che siano dei mediocri, il problema della nazionale italiana poi non è certo la difesa..



Mediocri nel senso che presi singolarmente non sono fortissimi. Il problema della nazionale come già detto è che non ha un centrocampo e un'organizzazione solida come quella della juve, il che espone la difesa a più pericoli e comporta più faciltà per i difensori a compiere errori, non essendo dei fenomeni inevitabilmente compiono delle sciocchezze. Ciò non toglie che sono dei buonissimi difensori in generale


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Andiamo calmi. Chiellini, Bonucci e Barzagli sono un'ottima linea difensiva che alla juve rende molto perchè hanno un centrocampo avanti davvero forte. Già in nazionale rendono meno dato che non c'è la stessa organizzazione difensiva che vanta un club come la juve ne un forte centrocampo. Singolarmente ad eccezione di Barzagli che ritengo un bravissimo difensore, gli altri due sono abbastanza mediocri. Poi su Romagnoli e Rugani vedremo il tempo cosa ci dirà.


Secondo me Bonucci è parecchio sottovalutato, l'ultimo anno per rendimento è stato tra i migliori in Europa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me Bonucci è parecchio sottovalutato, l'ultimo anno per rendimento è stato tra i migliori in Europa.



Pensare che un tempo era considerato peggio di Ranocchia fa sorridere


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

tutti dicono il nuovo nesta a romagnoli ma io penso che per modo di giocare sembra piu il nuovo cannavaro..e rugani sembra piu il nuovo nesta...

a dire chi e piu bravo ora e tropo presto..tutti due sono molto bravi..ma in italia e un po difficile a lanciare i giovani..anche criscito sembrava un grande ma allo primo errore non ha visto piu campo nella juve...steso discorso per massi...che tutti dicevano il nuovo nesta...ora non si sa dove gioca


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

Concordo con chi ha detto che Rugani è più elegante. Ma complessivamente vedo Romagnoli più forte.
[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] libera un po' di spazio nella casella PM e contattami grazie!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi ha detto che Rugani è più elegante. Ma complessivamente vedo Romagnoli più forte.
> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] libera un po' di spazio nella casella PM e contattami grazie!



Potresti descrivermi il profilo di questo giocatore se lo hai visto nella sampdoria? come ti è parso? so che sei un suo estimatore.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Potresti descrivermi il profilo di questo giocatore se lo hai visto nella sampdoria? come ti è parso? so che sei un suo estimatore.



Non è molto affine ai lanci. Sa impostare a tocco corto. A volte è falloso ma è perché usa spesso i tackle. Ha un modo di giocare molto emotivo e istintivo. E' il classico difensore che non ha paura di entrare duro e provare a togliere palla all'avversario. Non si tira indietro neanche nell'1vs1 ed è forte su palla inattiva sia a spazzarla via quando si subiscono, sia in fase offensiva quando saremo noi a tirare calci d'angolo.

Rugani a differenza sua diciamo che è più freddo e lucido. Ha un modo di giocare che sprigiona tanta classe ed ha degli interventi più puliti. Rischia molto di meno ed a volte è indeciso sul da farsi. Comunque sa guidare la difesa, a mio parere, più del collega. 

Io continuo a preferire Romagnoli. Però entrambi non sono difensori da lanci. Diciamo che Rugani ha più classe, Romagnoli è più efficace. Come Scirea aveva più classe ed eleganza di Baresi. Nel complesso però Franco era più completo ed utile. In ogni caso i difensori che lanciano ed impostano da dietro poi non sono così difensivamente forti nel loro ruolo. Vedi Bonucci, Hummels, ecc. Loro sanno lanciare, hanno visione, piedi buoni. Ma spesso hanno lacune difensive e non ci fossero Barzagli e Subotic sarebbero nei guai. Io preferisco un difensore che faccia ciò che è consono al suo ruolo, cioè: difendere.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è molto affine ai lanci. Sa impostare a tocco corto. A volte è falloso ma è perché usa spesso i tackle. Ha un modo di giocare molto emotivo e istintivo. E' il classico difensore che non ha paura di entrare duro e provare a togliere palla all'avversario. Non si tira indietro neanche nell'1vs1 ed è forte su palla inattiva sia a spazzarla via quando si subiscono, sia in fase offensiva quando saremo noi a tirare calci d'angolo.
> 
> Rugani a differenza sua diciamo che è più freddo e lucido. Ha un modo di giocare che sprigiona tanta classe ed ha degli interventi più puliti. Rischia molto di meno ed a volte è indeciso sul da farsi. Comunque sa guidare la difesa, a mio parere, più del collega.
> 
> Io continuo a preferire Romagnoli. Però entrambi non sono difensori da lanci. Diciamo che Rugani ha più classe, Romagnoli è più efficace. Come Scirea aveva più classe ed eleganza di Baresi. Nel complesso però Franco era più completo ed utile. In ogni caso i difensori che lanciano ed impostano da dietro poi non sono così difensivamente forti nel loro ruolo. Vedi Bonucci, Hummels, ecc. Loro sanno lanciare, hanno visione, piedi buoni. Ma spesso hanno lacune difensive e non ci fossero Barzagli e Subotic sarebbero nei guai. Io preferisco un difensore che faccia ciò che è consono al suo ruolo, cioè: difendere.



Ho capito, romagnoli presumo non sia pronto per guidare la difesa, insieme a mexes si completerebbero?


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, romagnoli presumo non sia pronto per guidare la difesa, insieme a mexes si completerebbero?



Assolutamente sì. Mexes sa già impostare e attaccare. L'importante è che accanto a Romagnoli non vengano messi cadaveri come Alex o cessi come Zapata. I titolari devono essere loro due. Perché mentre Romagnoli non avanza e il suo unico attacco si baserà sulle palle inattive, Mexes potrà uscire palla al piede, lanciare, provare il tiro al volo ecc.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Ho visto la partita , e più di Romagnoli,( gran bel debutto ) mi ha impressionato Ely. 
Romagnoli ed Ely, dai che avete trovato una gran bella coppia difensiva


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita , e più di Romagnoli,( gran bel debutto ) mi ha impressionato Ely.
> Romagnoli ed Ely, dai che avete trovato una gran bella coppia difensiva



Vabbè anche volendo Romagnoli ha toccato un pallone solo.

Comunque hai ragione, se si conferma anche nelle partite vere diventa un gran difensore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè anche volendo Romagnoli ha toccato un pallone solo.
> 
> Comunque hai ragione, se si conferma anche nelle partite vere diventa un gran difensore.



Sarei felice, secondo me Ely aveva talento, ma non pensavo che fosse così. 
Romagnoli mi dispiace un casino che se ne sia andato, però un lato positivo ce : Sarà più facile per il mio amico Marchizza classe '98 , avere un chances per debuttare [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Luiz è un difensore umorale, che non sappia marcare anticipare o fare tackle è solo una tua fantasia. Luiz sarebbe un grandissimo difensore se fosse più disciplinato tatticamente, infatti con Thiago affianco gioca quasi sempre molto bene. L'unico suo problema è la disciplina tattica per il resto sono tuoi viaggi mentali.
> Marquinios ha sempre fatto benissimo al Psg, che abbia deluso è di nuovo una fantasia della tua mente.
> Te le inventi queste cose perché non hai argomenti. Basta solo dire che con Marquinios in campo il Psg non aveva mai perso prima della partita contro il Barca a eliminazione diretta. Ai gironi fu mostruoso nella prima partita contro il Barca, contro il Chelsea sia all'andata che al ritorno non fece vedere boccia ad Hazard.
> I francesi pensano che abbia deluso? mostrami un articolo di giornale che mostra ciò o altro.
> ...



Ho letto le prime 4 righe, poi mi sono fermato. Sia chiaro, non l'ho fatto per mancanza di rispetto, ma semplicemente perchè non ho voglia di litigare o discutere animatamente in questo bel forum. Ma va benissimo cosi, almeno per me! Ciao ciao, alla prossima 



Mou ha scritto:


> Alt alt, Romagnoli titolare nella Juve al posto di chi?  di Barzagli o Chiellini infortunati, forse.
> Sia Romagnoli che Rugani devono ancora dimostrare tutto, perché non è un annetto giocato in provincia a dirla lunga sul loro valore. Facciamoli lottare contro i migliori attaccanti del mondo, e solo allora tireremo le somme.



Si sia chiaro, parlo di Chiellini e Barzagli nello stato attuale. Non a caso dicevo che Chiellini è un rottame = Non è mai al 100% ha sempre problemi. Bonucci a me non è mai piaciuto e mai mi piacerà come difensore. Ho già spiegato mille volte i motivi che mi portano a questo verdetto, non ho voglia di ripetermi. Rugani per me nel giro di 2/3 diventerà titolare, idea mia, non sono Dio, non è legge il mio pensiero! Il tempo darà le risposte che cerchiamo.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi ha detto che Rugani è più elegante. Ma complessivamente vedo Romagnoli più forte.
> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] libera un po' di spazio nella casella PM e contattami grazie!



Liberato e contattato


----------



## Reedz (13 Agosto 2015)

Spiegatemi dove l'avete vista questa grande prova di Romagnoli, perché io ho visto solo uno che per un errore da principiante ci stava facendo prendere un contropiede 3vs1 dal sassuolo, e non è solo quello l'episodio su cui Romagnoli ha sbagliato. Rugani ad ora è 2 spanne superiore


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Agosto 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi dove l'avete vista questa grande prova di Romagnoli, perché io ho visto solo uno che per un errore da principiante ci stava facendo prendere un contropiede 3vs1 dal sassuolo, e non è solo quello l'episodio su cui Romagnoli ha sbagliato. Rugani ad ora è 2 spanne superiore



Certo, anche quando ha salvato un gol sulla linea di porta ha fatto un errore da principiante


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2015)

Io li ho visti a malapena entrambi quindi non posso dire chi è meglio, ma a pelle Romagnoli &#55357;&#56835;


----------

